# Grey Mares Tail Nature Reserve



## EL Sid (Jun 10, 2021)

Just pulled into the carpark of this Nature reserve near Moffat. Lovely spot for an overnight stop twixt Cornwall and Inverness. Currently heading to Orkney, and will probably figuratively 'Bump' into a few of you in a fortnight's time somewhere on the islands.
Stay safe


----------



## maingate (Jun 10, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, how is information about overnight stops available for anyone (non member or lurker)? Should this section be limited viewing?


----------



## davep10000 (Jun 11, 2021)

EL Sid said:


> Just pulled into the carpark of this Nature reserve near Moffat. Lovely spot for an overnight stop twixt Cornwall and Inverness. Currently heading to Orkney, and will probably figuratively 'Bump' into a few of you in a fortnight's time somewhere on the islands.
> Stay safe


Presumably there werent any national trust "no overnight" signs?
(Heading that way later next week).
thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 11, 2021)

davep10000 said:


> Presumably there werent any national trust "no overnight" signs?
> (Heading that way later next week).
> thanks,
> Dave.


Should be fine it’s £3 a day last time I was there. The warden normally appears early evening to empty the money. If you are up for it the Tail offers nice views from the top, and it’s not a hard one to do. 30 minutes or so to the top. If it’s full drive two or three miles further down road to Megget reservoir poI.


----------



## davep10000 (Jun 12, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Should be fine it’s £3 a day last time I was there. The warden normally appears early evening to empty the money. If you are up for it the Tail offers nice views from the top, and it’s not a hard one to do. 30 minutes or so to the top. If it’s full drive two or three miles further down road to Megget reservoir poI.


Thanks Fisherman, the plan is to go up White Coombe and possibly Hart fell if my knees are up to it! (Both over 800m)
have stayed at Megget a few times, but may check out Fruid reservoir poi as well.


----------



## davep10000 (Jun 15, 2021)

Excellent night last night at the GMT, apart from sheep using the van as a rubbing post at 4am!
Ticket machines broken but still left a fiver in the honesty box. 3 other vans there.
The wind on the summits was extreme, and with wind chill we reckoned equiv to 0 deg C.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 15, 2021)

shots from grey mares tail


----------

